# new guy to the forum



## sleepwalker970 (Dec 4, 2010)

I guys and girls my name is Lucas, I am 16 am have been doing archery for 3 years and love bowhunting. I live in south Australia and am a member of the bowhunters group of Australia.
thank you :embara:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Lucas. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT....


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome from Down Under MATE


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

